

Ask HN: What should I do with my domain? [NowReading.com] - dewang

I have this domain [NowReading.com] for many years now but never got around to building anything on it. I was looking for some ideas on what I can build on it.<p>I'm good at web development and iOS development which I can use to build something.
======
farseer
Two word domains are a dime a dozen. You should build something that would
sell, and not base it on the domain name you owe.

~~~
dewang
Thanks! :-)

